# Mafia II Clubhouse



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Sep 8, 2010)

I figure we need a place to discuse everything about Mafia II and even Mafia I if needed.

So far im loving this game even if it was a little over priced.  I ended up buying the digital deluxe copy on ebay for 34 bucks and I found the 4 pack of the other preorder dlc for another 35 bucks.  then I also got the Jimmy's vendetta too to complete the game.

Just wanted to give a heads up on a frew things I ran across for mods.

Tune Up Mod - lets you supercharge your cars and give them the cool flame paint jobs and what not. 
http://mafia-empire.com/forum/index.php?topic=94.0


free ride mod -

http://mafia-empire.com/forum/index.php?topic=25.0

for the free ride Im using the costa free ride with the free ride update,  2 different downloads.


I combined them all for easy install 
http://www.mediafire.com/file/0k96nrsca9ttujh/mafia ii mods.rar

List of currently available DLC


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm in, this game is addicting.

Just got the free ride mod and I'm loving it.  I do think the game should have let you just run around and do whatever you want once you beat it though.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Sep 8, 2010)

which free ride did you get,  theres rick's (gib.me or something like that) and costas?

with costas theres an updated file that opens up more places for you like your moms house,  and few others.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 8, 2010)

I got Costas.

I'll have to get the Tune-Up Mod once I get home from work, that looks like fun too.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 11, 2010)

most dissapointing ending ever


----------



## blu3flannel (Sep 15, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> most dissapointing ending ever



I disagree, at first it seems a bit underwhelming, and then you realize what you just did to Joe. I was like


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 19, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> most dissapointing ending ever



I actually agree.

Here is what I didn't like about the ending:


Spoiler



Ok, though the course of the game you have killed multiple high ranking crime bosses, including two from the highest families.  You've ripped through waves and waves of their best men in the process.  You've proven to them that you are an unstoppable killing machine, that killing is what you do best.

Now, you've also proven to them that you WILL fuck up anyone's shit that wrongs you, your family, or your friends.

I mean Wong killed Henry, so you walked right in his headquarters, killed every single living thing in the building, and shot that fucker right in the head at his own desk.

You find out Derek killed your father, so you rip through his men, including a car full of mafia backup, kill a Mafia enforcer, just to get to Derek so you can kill him too.

You start out at the top of a highrise building, being tortured, with no weapon.  And after killing every living sole in the building, you walk out the bottom with an arsenal of guns.

Then you go to the observatory, and you rip through all of Clamenty's men to get to him, and kill him too.

And right after doing that what does Leo and Tong decide to do?  Kill your best friend.

I mean, if it was me, and I knew a guy that had single handedly taken down at least two mafia crime families, I think I would leave him and his friend the F alone.

Unless of course that was a perfect setup for a sequal where Vito goes after Leo and Tong for killing Joe...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 19, 2010)

this guy i totally right haha http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/view/zero-punctuation/1988-Mafia-II


----------



## blu3flannel (Sep 19, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> this guy i totally right haha http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/view/zero-punctuation/1988-Mafia-II





After watching that, I realize that he's kinda right about... everything.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 20, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> this guy i totally right haha http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/view/zero-punctuation/1988-Mafia-II



I love Yahtzee, he is usually right and his reviews are funny.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 28, 2010)

I'd just like to say that anyone wanting a true "Free Roam" mode, with the ability to save any time you want should really get the Jimmy's Vendetta DLC, because it is exactly that.  Yeah, it kind of sucks that you have to pay $10 for that, but the story missions and extra story are also very fun, it is worth the $10.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Sep 28, 2010)

totally agree with ya there.  I just wish that jimmy could use the dlc outfits that you get for Vito.  Think it would be pretty funny running around with jimmy in the cowboy outfit.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 28, 2010)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> totally agree with ya there.  I just wish that jimmy could use the dlc outfits that you get for Vito.  Think it would be pretty funny running around with jimmy in the cowboy outfit.



Yeah, I was kind of wishing that too.  I'm I the only one that finds it kind of odd that Jimmy lives in Vito's house?


----------

